# just made redundant what are my entitlements



## poppy1 (5 Mar 2012)

after 11 yrs with the same company im going to be let go in the coming wks. i was just wondering what can i claim for, my husband earns 33k per yr and we have a mortgage and 2 kids. some of the jobs on the fas websites are "intern" jobs so dont pay - i cant work unless i earn more than my childcare of 250 per wk!! 
can we get a medical card/gp card?? etc
im thinking it might be easier not to look for a job till my eldest starts school but thats nearly 2 yrs away. and i have worked all my life so would find it very hard to be a sahm
thanks


----------



## Ildánach (5 Mar 2012)

250/week sounds expensive for childcare, and this may cause difficulties.

You need to be careful about how you frame it.  If you are not available for full-time work then you will not be eligible for a Jobseekers payment.  If you restrict your jobseeking by putting an unrealistic amount on wages/salary, you may find yourself being refused a payment.

If you can persuade them that you're genuinely seeking full-time work, and not unreasonably restricting your job seeking efforts, you would be looking at a Jobseekers Benefit application.  You would get 188 Euro per week, and it is not means tested against your husband's income for the first 12 months.

The only scheme that will take your mortgage costs into consideration is the medical card one.  For the income limits see here http://www.citizensinformation.ie/en/health/entitlement_to_health_services/medical_card.html

If you have been made redundant, and establish a Jobseekers Benefit claim, you may be eligible for Back to Education Allowance if you are looking to go back to college to upskill http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...to_education/back_to_education_allowance.html

You won't be eligible for any assistance with your mortgage through the Mortgage Interest Supplement scheme if your husband works more than 30 hours per week.


----------

